# Premature babies 'have higher risk of autism'



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2049875/Premature-babies-higher-risk-autism-scientists-discover-link-condition-low-birth-weights.html

/links


----------

